# Impressions of Georgia ... A new video shot with a Zoom Q2n



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

This is one of many tunes that have evolved over a lot of years for me. There's not much Ray or Hoagy left in this arrangement.

I'm back to playing my finger-style Soloway Gosling and I'm playing into a Henriksen "The Bud" amplifier. (These are actually the only guitar and amp I own these days as I get ready to move to Mexica in about 80 days).

I shot the video using a new Zoom Q2n but I recorded the audio with Garageband. I'm really pleased with this camera. It's not a multi-purpose camera but it's for shooting music in tight quarters a bad lighting conditions.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That sounds great. Well done!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Jim, you are a tasteful and inspiring player.

Sounds beautiful - thanks for sharing.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done Jim. Great playing


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

That's some pretty fancy-pants playing! Good job!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great playing and wonderful music, thank you so much for sharing!

For the audio - have you used Zoom into Garage band, or you miked the amp and then into garage band?

thank you very much in advance,
I really like the recording (both video and audio) very much.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

bigboki said:


> Great playing and wonderful music, thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> For the audio - have you used Zoom into Garage band, or you miked the amp and then into garage band?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm running a direct line out from the amp. The line out on The Bud is incredible clean and noise free and close enough to what I hear in the room that I'm able to get there with just a bit of tweaking.

And thanks to all for the kind words. A few months ago I posted some recordings here and asked for help getting them dialled in. I got some great advise in that thread and I'm grateful for all that help.


----------

